# Watch out everyone Scammers in your private message



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a private message and it was no one that I've seen. it's a message about A business proposition. Surtees how do we get them off the forum? read the following.

hi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Dear ,
With Respect,
Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you.I am Miss Rosemary Ubam, the Only Daughter of the late Akum Ubam, my father was a gold and cocoa merchant based in Accra Ghana and Abidjan (Ivory Coast).I have the intention of investing this sum with your care and supervision in your country with a percentage that will be negotiated among us.
I know this mail may come to you as a surprise,since we have not known or written before.And he was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their business trips recently. Before his death, he called me bedside him and told me that he has the sum of $6.500, 000USD deposited in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan Ivory Coast, that he used my name being the only Daughter as the next of kin in deposited fund.
If you are willing to cooperate with me let me know so that I will furnish you with more details on the next step for smooth achievement of this risk free transaction.Contact me on this private email.( [email protected]) for more details and all the legal documents of the deposited money and my photos.
Miss Rosemary Ubam.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

This particular one has been banned already. She/he/it spammed most of the members (including the mods)with private messages. We try to cut them all out, but it's hard to do without really limiting access for legitimate memebers.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Cajun:thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you mean it's a scam? I just sent her all my money. You mean to tell me she's not legit?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rothenfield said:


> What do you mean it's a scam? I just sent her all my money. You mean to tell me she's not legit?


you're now the third person I have to sue for the personal injuries received from falling out of my chair from laughing to hard.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Dude congratulations. You have finally got it made. Easy street for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess marriage is in order, I'm in Utah, yup got get some of them sister wives to carry my clubs


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I blow it away but I cant remove the pm's like I can post???? so thats a bit of a pain.

oh and Roth just wait I'm sure the cash will start rolling in.....


----------

